# A Frog?



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Maggie as we have come to call him not only whistles but he croaks like a frog! I searched through the house last night thinking for sure there was a frog somewhere. Here is Mr. Maggie in his cage croaking. Lol!
He is so attatched to me though, I love it! Our other birds are fairly tame but I guess this is the dif between hand fed and hand tame. 
I was making breakfast this morning and he was there, he must have followed me. He has been sitting on my shoulder most of the day. And he eats everything I offer! I don't have to trick him or anything! Bonus! 
He loves his bath, actually jumped in the sink while I was running the water.
I have a question though, if he has seen a vet and passed a vet check, is it safe to bend the quarantine rules a bit? He is so attatched to me, but I don't want to neglect the other birds, and I feel so bad putting him back in his cage to tend to the others
Either way, he is such a sweet boy!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: That's so funny that he croaks like a frog!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Theres me thinking it was only my cola that croaked like a frog he sounds like a phone ringing but in a but in a perfect frog noise strange thing was we didnt have a frog or a phone:wacko:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i've asked the question before about Getting a bird checked out by a vet and then if it comes back clean to break quarantine but I was told no, because there is alot of illnesses, and diseases that don't show up on a Normal check up from the vet. it would have to have an intense aray of tests to be done.. and if you think about it, having all those tests done, just to bend quarantine is going to cost you tons of money. It's cheaper to wait the 30 days 

I know its hard to wait, My tiel has like 12 more days of quarantine left, and I just got a new lovebird today So I'll still have to wait for quarantine to be over... But I can't get any more birds until one of these 2 are out of quarantine - because im out of rooms LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so cute that he croaks like a frog  I wonder how he picked that up?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

He was sitting on our oldest daughters shoulder this morning and started saying "Who's a pretty bird?" over and over! They never said that he could talk, they just said that he was a real good whistler! This is our first talker so I am a wee bit excited!:clap::excited:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, that's good!! Now he's started, he'll be picking up lots of different things to say.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a surprise  I love it when Spike talks, he is so funny when he mixes up his words


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

How exiting that he talks and entertains you with animal impressions  Sometimes Oscar makes this weird cackleing sound. It sounds exactly like flipper the dolphin. So now whenever he does it I tell him "Call the dolphins Oscar!" and he will do it on que  
I am glad to hear the Mr. maggie has taken such a liking to you. But I would agree with the others that is probably better safe then sorry when it comes to the quarantine. Good Luck!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't birds pick up the strangest of noises?!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting to discover he talks!!  I wonder if he says anything else.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bea said:


> How exciting to discover he talks!!  I wonder if he says anything else.


If I go outside he sits in the window and calls yoohoo, only it sounds more like oohooo, lol!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: How adorable!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so cute


----------

